# Neutering questions



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi to all,

I have a few questions about neutering. First off, my breeder wanted possibly to use Whistler as an eventual stud for her breeding programs. So it was decided that I would bring him at 6 months, 1 year and 18 months for an evaluation (hip x-ray at 1 year, etc.) I was told that if you neuter before adolescence that the chest development might not be as full as a V that would be neutered later on...? I don't know much about problems with ''non-neutered'' V's other than the obvious humping and marking. Also, I would like to know if there is a big difference in temperament. Our day care has also mentioned that they would not take him if he is not neutered once he starts displaying a strong willed ''reproduction'' drive. What would be the normal time to neuter? 

I am to bring Whistler for his first evaluation in a couple weeks.

Thanks in advance,

AT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

AT

http://redbirddog.blogspot.co.uk/2010/04/unspoken-truth-about-spaying-and.html

If you search Neutering or Spaying in the upper right search tab you will find hundred or more discussions on this important subject.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

My guy is neutered and he still tries to hump and has some aggressive tendencies. Neutering doesn't stop those behaviors. Over the summer but after having been neutered for over 6 years he still "tied" with our female in heat. He never lost his "reproduction drive". I'm sure it's different for all dogs, but this has been my experience.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I had to pull Cooper off Riley multiple times this morning to keep him from humping her. He was neutered at 4 months and is currently almost 8 months old. Give your boy 12-18 months to develop fully and then you can evaluate your need for neutering at that point.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro was done before I got him. I believe he was 4 months old when he was done. He's a HUGE dog. 35kgs according to the Vettie man's scales the other day. He however, doesn't have the muscle and bone structure that Ozkar or even Zsa Zsa has. He's best described as a "soft" dog. Soft in the looks, soft in the movements. It's spoiled what could have been an amazing dog.

He will however have a crack at anything he thinks smells a bit alright........... He also cocks his leg and marks wherever he feels it needs doing.........and there are lots of places he feels it needs doing, yet will squat like a bitch when it's purely to relieve himself........


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll go ahead and share our experience, thus far. 

Oso is 14 months old and is not yet neutered. He marks outside (not inside) and it's not much of a problem. 

I was afraid he would be bullied more because the other dogs would notice the testosterone, but rough play at the dog park has decreased DRAMATICALLY from when he was little because he has calmed down. Once in a while, there will be a dog who doesn't like him or wants to mount him, but it's very rare. His temperament at home or with other dogs hasn't changed much, if at all. He is playful and submissive. He's not aggressive with anyone - he likes the mailman, vet, kids, etc. 

I've noticed as he's gotten older that he enjoys smelling more than playing and will sometimes get hooked on a female dog. Oddly, they tend to be older females. (he also likes basset hounds - he goes crazy for them!) He listens to us when he gets in position to mount. We just say "eh" when we see the body language and he doesn't do it. In fact, he is only allowed to play with those dogs from the front and he listens. He will follow the dog around and just keep trying to sniff her or play with her. As I said, usually these dogs are older and they don't want to play (or are ball obsessed). I think that may have to do with the hormones and may stop once neutered (I hope so!) He is still a very good boy though and listened to us even the two times when people who didn't know better actually brought females in heat to the dog park. Yes, he was one of the many dogs following the female, but he listened to us when we said "eh" when he went into pre-mounting position, so he kept a few feet distance. I was nervous, but happy to see his response. Both times, the owners left with their females within minutes. 

When he first started catching onto the hormones, he didn't listen to us a few times (maybe 2 with me, once with my husband) and we just had to take him and leave. Now, he knows to listen. 

Once he ran off very far to play with a doggy he was obsessed with at the beach. We kept him on the leash for about 5 minutes while the doggy left with her owner. When we let Oso off the leash they were out of sight. He played for a minute before running very far away to play with this dog again. He didn't even try to mount him/her, but he was obsessed. After that we just leashed him and left.


----------

